# Orange poop



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

Nova has a lot of orange poop on her wheel and some in her litter that has a surrounding pinky-yellow stain on the paper towel. It looks a lot like the way thin blood does. She had one or two poops like this earlier in the week, but she went through a period when she wasn't pooping so much, so I thought maybe a tear from constipation. It went away for a few days, but now there's a whole lot of orange-y poop mixed with a few regular ones. She's had quill loss as well. What could this be? Temps are at 77 degrees and never drop below 76. Emergency vet time?


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

Nevermind, guys. I was too worried to wait and called a vet. Waiting to for them to do some research and get back to me.


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

They said either change the food or it's a bacterial infection, but they would have to send out for results. Does it make sense for a hedgehog to suddenly have a bad reaction to the food they grew up on?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Maeg8 said:


> They said either change the food or it's a bacterial infection, but they would have to send out for results. Does it make sense for a hedgehog to suddenly have a bad reaction to the food they grew up on?


I can see this happening, mainly because even people can suddenly develop allergies to things that they have been around their entire life.


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

She's on a mystery mix of kitten food. Any brand I should switch to or just try feeding chicken, mealies and baby food?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It is helpful if you keep all the poop related questions in one thread. I just replied in your other thread but you didn't mention orange poop in it. 

Orange poop can be a very upset tummy but usually it is a sign of a bacterial infection. Was it you that mentioned somewhere that her poop smells really bad? If so, rank smell plus orange is a good indication of a bacterial infection. 

Chances of a sudden reaction to the food she has always been on is slim.

Edited to add: They should be able to test the poop in house and tell you if it is an infection. Finding out what kinds would need to be sent out.


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

No, her poop doesn't smell and is mixed with normal poop, as I just posted elsewhere. They didn't mention which tests.


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm taking her in tomorrow, but is there anything I can feed to maybe help soothe her stomach or that might be easier on her than her kibbles?


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

Poop was normal last night, well, normal-ish. Still greenish and really big. She's drinking a ton of water.Much more than before, half a bowl. Taking her to the vet tomorrow to see results. I'm still wanting to check her out to see if she's pregnant, just in case. Any ball park on how much that will cost or if it's super stressful to do that?


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

... Wierdly enough, I changed her food last week to innova kitten and cat and the blue buffalo for kittens with just a bit of the old mix (she doesn't really eat it anymore). And the orange and green poop and the weird pinkish rings around the poop... gone. Completely.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Since you didn't know what the kitten food mix was, the weird colors could've been caused by food dyes from a crappy brand of kitten food. Glad she's doing better though!


----------

